# 

## Redakcja

*Forumowa społeczność jest rodziną. Ten rok udowodnił to szczególnie. Nasz przyjaciel Tomek1950 ciężko zachorował. Forum pamięta, śle pomoc i energię, by jak najszybciej wrócił do twórczego dobrego życia, jakie wiódł. AgnesK urodziła małego Franka, który potrzebuje pomocy. Kiedyś będzie duży i silny, ale teraz może liczyć na przyjaciół - wirtualnych, ale z prawdziwym sercem. Takich osób, które uzyskały wsparcie jest dużo więcej. W takim nastroju świętować miło. 
Wesołych Świąt wszystkim Forumowiczom! Niech się Wam dobrze układa życie - cegiełka po cegiełce, radość, mądrość, zdrowie, pieniądze, aż po dym z komina. 

Życzy Redakcja*

----------


## DPS

*Kochani!

Wszystkiego, co dobrym się zwie na te święta cudowne, zdrowia, łaski Bożej, szczęścia i tego, abyście zawsze mieli wokół siebie kochającą Rodzinę.
Samych jasnych dni życzy Wasza DPS.*

----------


## daggulka

_Niech świąteczne życzenia mają moc spełnienia,
te całkiem błahe i te ważne,
te dostojne i te ciut niepoważne,
niech się spełnią.

Marzeń o które warto walczyć,
wartości którymi warto się dzielić,
przyjaciół z którymi warto być
i nadziei, bez której nie da się żyć.
Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia
i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.

daggulka_

----------


## Chef Paul

*Wszystkim* - bez wyjątków - z tego Forum oraz Redakcji

----------


## ewusia

*Magia świąt to dziecięca wiara w Świętego Mikołaja, spokojna rozmowa z bliskimi przy kominku, rozleniwiony telefon, zaspany budzik i śnieg, który nie jest utrapieniem. 
Magicznych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia życzy ewusia z Rodziną ...*

----------


## coolibeer



----------


## Michał i Magda

*Kochani forumowicze,
cudownych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia, spędzonych w radosnej, rodzinnej atmosferze, oraz samych szczęśliwych chwil w nadchodzącym Nowym Roku 
życzą
Magda i Michał*

----------


## ziaba

*Zdrowia, miłości i radości.*

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

_ Wesołych Świąt! 
Bez zmartwień,z barszczem,
 z grzybami, z karpiem,
z gościem, co niesie szczęście!
Czeka nań przecież miejsce.
Wesołych Świąt! 
W Święta,niech się snuje kolęda. 
I gałązki świerkowe niech 
Wam pachnąna zdrowie. 
Wesołych Świąt!
A z Gwiazdką! Pod świeczek łuną jasną 
życzcie sobie - najwięcej:
zwykłego, ludzkiego szczęścia ._

----------


## amalfi

Redakcji oraz wszystkim Forumowiczom życzę ciepłych, rodzinnych Świąt, wiele miłości i radości, szampańskiej zabawy sylwestrowej oraz samych szczęśliwych dni w nadchodzącym roku

[img]
[/img]

----------


## iwomalinka

*WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT*

[/b]

----------


## maciejki

*Kochani

ZDROWYCH I SPOKOJNYCH ŚWIĄT BOŻEGO NARODZENIA!!! Spedzonych w rodzinnym gronie i przepełnionych miłością i radością!!! 

Niech sie Wam w Nowym Roku szczęści!!**
*

----------


## Żelka

Wesołych, zdrowych, spokojnych Świąt! Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku!

----------


## anSi

Niech spełnią się marzenia- te, które są do spełnienia
Niech nie opuszcza szczęscie, zdrowie niech dopisuje, umysł zawsze niech będzie jasny, pokłady energii niewyczerpane,  decyzje i wybory trafne, przyjaciele prawdziwi, samotność niech nigdy nie puka do drzwi  :smile:

----------


## betina71



----------


## magdallena99

Jako cicha podcztywaczka równiez życze wszystkigo *naj* całemu forumkowi na te święta bo jesteście ze mną cały rok i dzieki Wam jest mi milej w moim muratorskim domku.   :Confused:

----------


## tomkwas

Zawsze słabowaty byłem w wierszykach.... Najlepszego tedy, prozą ... i dla wszystkich.

----------


## Gosiek33



----------


## kawika

*MIŁOŚCI I SIŁY BY DNI LEPSZE BYŁY
RADOŚCI  SPENIENIA W ŚWIĘTA BOŻEGO NADZODZENIA
'
Zdrowych pogodnych Świąt wszystkim życzę*

----------


## AGP-ON

Najserdeczniejsze życzenia od AGP i AGP-ON

----------


## Sloneczko

Kochani!

Nie gniewajcie się, że nie wchodzę z życzeniami w każdy wątek   :oops:  

*Składam je tu, WSZYSTKIM PRZYJACIOŁOM Z FORUM i wierzę, 
że każdy z Was, z najlepszych życzeń coś dla siebie wybierze*  :smile:

----------


## S.P.

Wszystkim Forumowiczom i ich rodzinom, tym budującym i tym którzy jeszcze walczą z budową oraz już szczęśliwie osiedlonym życzę zdrowych i spokojnych świąt Bożego Narodzenia. Niech te szczególne przeżycia związane z pamiątką narodzin Chrystusa wskrzeszają w nas wiarę, miłość i wskazują prawdziwe wartości.

----------


## Asik2605

*Wesolutkich Świąt Bożego Narodzenia, 
Niech Mikołaj spełni Wasze marzenia, 
Niech będą Ciepłe i nie zapomniane
w gronie rodzinnym miło spędzone.*

*Asik2605*

----------


## bogumil

Spokojnych, zdrowych, radosnych świąt Bożego Narodzenia 
spędzonych w serdecznym gronie rodzinnym 
oraz wszelkiej pomyślności w Nowym Roku. 
Niechaj piękne Bożonarodzeniowe święta 
Niosą wszystkim betlejemski blask.



Beatka i Boguś

----------


## zabina

_To i ja od serca pragne Wam przesłać  najserdeczniejsze życzenia miłości, spokoju i radosnych chwil spędzonych w gronie rodziny. A z okazji nadchodzącego Nowego Roku życzę  Wszystkim Forumowiczom i Redakcji: Zdrowia i Spokoju, Lepszego Jutra i Samych Pogodych Dni, a przede wszystkim Wszelkiej Pomyślności i Spełnionych Marzeń_

----------


## Teska

Kochani

Wszystkiego naj naj na te Święta....

http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview...n=0&pv=3169996

----------


## meg60

*WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT*



życzy meg60 z rodzinką

----------


## Zbigniew100

*Z okazji nadchodzących 
           Świąt Bożego Narodzenia 
  pragnę przesłać najserdeczniejsze życzenia.

Niech nadchodzące Święta będą dla Państwa niezapomnianym czasem spędzonym bez pośpiechu, trosk i zmartwień.
Życzę, aby odbyły się w spokoju, radości wśród Rodziny, Przyjaciół
oraz wszystkich Bliskich dla Państwa osób.

Wraz z nadchodzącym Nowym Rokiem życzę dużo zdrowia i szczęścia.
Niech nie opuszcza Was pomyślność i spełnią się te najskrytsze marzenia.*




*        Zbigniew*

----------


## mayland

*Zdrowych, Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia wprost z domku Świętego Mikołaja życzy  mayland*

----------


## Famelia

Spełnienia marzeń budowlanych i pozabudowlanych, realizacji w każdej dziedzinie życia, spokoju w głowie i poczucia spełnienia we wszystkim, co się robi    :Lol:

----------


## AgnesK

Najserdeczniejsze życzenia zdrowych, radosnych i rodzinnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia. 
Niech Nowy Rok przyniesie Wam same cudowne chwile i dużo, dużo zdrowia.  :big grin:

----------


## sigma_si



----------


## kala67



----------


## boratom

Zdrowia, szczęścia, pomyślności i niech dobroć wśród Was gości.

Niech radość Świąt Bożego Narodzenia towarzyszy Wam przez cały Nowy Rok 2010. 
Życzymy, aby dla Was był to Rok szczęśliwy w osobiste doznania, spełnił zamierzenia i dążenia zawodowe i społeczne oraz by przyniósł wiele satysfakcji z własnych dokonań!

----------


## Ew-ka

*Aby nie prysł ten MAGICZNY CZAR  BOŻEGO NARODZENIA
cichutko składam wszystkim  życzenia 
zdrowia ,szczęścia i miłości 
dużo kasy ...mało ości  * 




*RADOSNYCH ŚWIĄT w gronie najbliższych  *

----------


## majki



----------


## gawel

_Kochani !
zdrowych i spokojnych Świąt ! Długiego przystanku z gonitwie dnia codziennego i prawdziwie rodzinnej atmosfery przepełnionej ciepłem domowego zacisza ...._

----------


## lidszu

_Gdy pierwsza gwiazdkę ujrzysz na niebie,
Wspomnij tych, co kochają Ciebie,
Gdy pierwsza zagaśnie, a druga zabłyśnie,
niech Cię aniołek ode mnie uściśnie !!!
I złoży serdeczne życzenia z okazji
Świąt Bożego Narodzenia!!!

życzy lidszu z rodzinką_

----------


## magpie101

Niech magia Świąt Bożego Narodzenia
wypełnia ciepłem wszystkie mroźne dni,
a blask gwiazd przypomina,
że czasem wystarczy tylko wypowiedzieć życzenie!

----------


## Nefer

Miłości, zdrowia, szczęścia, pieniędzy, spełnienia marzeń i odpoczynku w ten niezwykły, magiczny czas  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## malka



----------


## Gosia-Anbudowa

Wesołych Świąt
życzą an-budy  :big grin:

----------


## galka

Niech to będą takie Swięta
Jakich młodzież nie pamięta
Zapomnijmy o kłopotach
Popierniczmy o głupotach

By męzowie  ciemiężeni
gnębicielki   :big grin:  swe kochali
Pomysłami nie z tej ziemi
Już nas nie zaskakiwali

Żeby nasze nowe domy
Z wzajemnością nas kochały
A z Komturii i od Frania
Dobre wieści napływały

Przy choince rozświetlonej
I pachnącej piernikami
Pięknych Swiąt Wam życzy Galka
I niech Forum będzie z Wami

----------


## mikolayi

Wam wszystkim życzę tego, czego Wam najbardziej brakuje. Żebyście to dostali i byli szczęśliwi.
Sobie też...

----------


## Mały

*Zdrowia i szczęścia. Jak co roku. Wszystkim.*

----------


## tutli_putli

_Wigilia, piękne rodzin zbratanie, 
kiedy nas bliscy otoczą w krąg,
 kiedy się kruchy opłatek łamie, 
wśród dobrych życzeń na cały rok. 
Wesołych Świąt!_

----------


## Nitka_31

*Gdy pierwsza gwiazdka na niebie zabłyśnie,
Niech Was Aniołek od nas uściśnie.
Na wigilijnym stole opłatek położy, 
I w naszym imieniu życzenia złoży: 
By zbliżające się Święta Bożego Narodzenia 
Przyniosły radość z tego co jest, 
Nadzieję na to, co przed nami, 
Uśmiech i pogodę ducha na każdy dzień nadchodzącego Nowego Roku

Wszystkim Forumowiczom i Redakcji
życzy Nitka_31 z Rodziną*

----------


## Perłóweczka



----------


## tola

*Radosnych, szczęśliwych, rodzinnych,
pełnych miłości, uśmiechu, odpoczynku, Świąt

wszystkim Forumowiczom i Redakcji

- życzy tola*

----------


## [email protected]

*Ciepła płynącego z serc bliskich którzy spotkają się z Wami w te Święta 
jak i również tych których nosicie w sercu a odległość uniemożliwa wspólne radowanie, 
Życzliwości, Miłości jaka rodzi się wraz z Chrystusem niech Wam Forumowicze i Redakcjo
oraz  waszym bliskim towarzyszy w te Święta oraz w nadchodzącym Nowym Roku -
 niech będzie dla Was łaskawy i pomyslny

Życzy [email protected] z rodziną*

----------


## kachna28



----------


## ullerowa

_Tradycyjnie jak co roku 
sypią się życzenia wokół. 
Większość życzy świąt obfitych 
i prezentów znakomitych, 
a ja życzę, moi mili, 
byście święta te spędzili 
tak jak każdy sobie marzy, 
że mu kiedyś sie przydarzy. 
Może cicho bez hałasu 
wyjeżdżając gdzieś do lasu, 
może w gronie swoich bliskich 
jedząc karpia z wspólnej miski, 
może gdzieś tam w ciepłym kraju 
czując się jak Adam w raju, 
może lepiąc gdzieś bałwana, 
jeśli śnieg popada z rana. 
Może tak jak to lubicie 
licząc dziury na suficie, 
sami zresztą chyba wiecie, 
gdzie najlepiej się czujecie. 
Takie dla Was mam życzenia 
w dniu Bożego Narodzenia. 
_

Ullerowa z Rodziną

----------


## bobowa budowniczowa

Wszystkim Forumowiczom i całej Redakcji życzę wszystkiego naj......naj....najlepszego  :Smile: ))

----------


## jolapp2

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
*Boże Narodzenie wkrótce, więc życzę Wam szczerze: 
Ciepłych chwil w rodzinie w Wigilijną Wieczerzę. 
Wszystko w złocie, zieleni, czerwieni. 
Niech Nowy Rok będzie pełen nadziei. 
By spełniło się choć jedno z waszych marzeń. 
Dużo szczęścia i niezapomnianych wrażeń!*



 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## braza



----------


## bobiczek

*Kochani !
Niechaj magiczna noc Wigilijnego Wieczoru,przyniesie Wam spokój i radość.
Niech każda chwila Świąt Bożego Narodzenia,żyje własnym pięknem.

Życzę Wam Najpiękniejszych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia!
bobiczek*

----------


## aha26

Wszystkim Forumowiczom życzę rodzinnych,spokojnych i radosnych świąt .

----------


## malgos2

Wesolych!   :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

:big grin:

----------


## Karen

*Zdrowia Szczęścia Nastroju dobrego.....*

----------


## EDZIA

_Niech  nadchodzące Święta Bożego Narodzenia będą niezapomnianym  czasem spędzonym bez pośpiechu, trosk i zmartwień. 
Z rogu obfitości  niech sypie się złoto w postaci zdrowia, miłości, 
i szczęścia. 
tego życzy 
Edzia  
_

----------


## adolf1999

Przez śnieżycę, zawieruchę
ślę życzenia i otuchę,
by te święta choć tak zimne
były ciepłe i rodzinne.
Moc prezentów i miłości
w Nowym Roku pomyślności.

----------


## Kate_Sz

_Najserdeczniejsze życzenia, by te najpiękniejsze ze Świąt upłynęły Wam w atmosferze spokoju, radości i rodzinnego ciepła, a Nowy Rok niech będzie czasem pomyślnego spełnienia życzeń zarówno tych dużych jak i tych malutkich – bardzo osobistych. 
Kate_Sz_

----------


## Ryska

*Wszystkim*

----------


## kamykkamyk2

Wszystkim formułowiczom życzę zdrowych, wesołych, mile spędzonych .... świąt Bożego Narodzenia !!!

----------


## orionek

Zbliża się magiczny okres
świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
więc składam Wam
najserdeczniejsze życzenia:
dużo zdrowia, szczęścia, pomyślności,
a w nadchodzącym roku dużo miłości.

----------


## bajanadjembe



----------


## KamaG

Zdrowia, zdrowia... i zdrowia...
szczęścia i radości....
a całą resztę może Mikołaj przyniesie, a jak nie to i tak z całą pewnością przyjdzie...  :Wink2:

----------


## Maluszek

*Korzystając z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
pragnę złożyć najserdeczniejsze i szczere życzenia
szczęścia, wiary, nadziei i pomyślności
oraz każdego dnia Nowego Roku
wiele uśmiechu i radości!
Maluszek
*

----------


## Ivonesca

*Radosnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia*

----------


## vadiol



----------


## bodzio_g

Fantastycznych  świąt Bożego Narodzenia
prawdziwej zimy za oknem i ciepła rodzinnego
niepowtarzalnych wzruszeń i zaskakujących prezentów
życzy bodzio_g

----------


## MonikaC

*Wesołych Świąt!!!!!*

----------


## magi



----------


## martynka1

*Świąt pięknych śnieżnych, 
mrozem malowanych. 
Prezentów tylko takich... 
długo pamiętanych. 
Sylwestra w tańcu szalonego 
w szampanie skąpanego. 
Zaś w Nowy Rok gdy zajdzie księżyc 
a świt się światem rozniesie 
niech jeszcze raz przyjdzie św.Mikołaj 
i ...spod stołu podniesie! 
Boże narodzenie to czas, 
by przesłać Ci najserdeczniejsze życzenia 
miłości, spokoju i radosnych chwil 
spędzonych w gronie rodziny 
życzy Martyna*

----------


## madd

Ludzie!!!!!!
Wzystkiego co najlepsze!

----------


## Pigwa

DUŻO ŚNIEGU, SMACZNEJ RYBKI,
LEKKIEJ I NIEGROŻNEJ CHRYPKI,
UŚMIECHU OD UCHA DO UCHA
I POGODY DUCHA!!!

ZDROWYCH I WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT BOŻEGO NARODZENI A W NOWYM ROKU WSZELKIEJ POMYŚLNOŚCI, ZDROWIA, SERDECZNYCH I NIEZAWODNYCH PRZYJACIÓŁ ORAZ BŁOGOSŁAWIEŃSTWA BOŻEGO
życzy Zdzisław

----------


## Piotr O.

_W swej prostocie betlejemskie Dziecię uczy nas odkrywać na nowo prawdziwy sens naszego życia. Uczy nas, byśmy „rozumnie i sprawiedliwie, i pobożnie żyli na tym świecie” (Tt 2,12)_.
Jan Paweł II

Niech te święta obudzą w nas prostotę i nauczą na nowo odkrywać prawdziwy sens naszego życia. Jaki bowiem ma sens: ładny, wygodny... oszczędny dom, piękny ogród, wymarzone auto... kariera, dobre zdrowie, wypasiony komputer z szybkim łączem do sieci i... grono pseudo przyjaciół – jeśli zabraknie prawdziwej miłości?

_Niech Boże Narodzenie doprowadzi wszystkich do poznania z Bogiem i wzbudzi w każdym sercu uczucia wzajemnego przebaczenia i braterskiej solidarności._
Jan Paweł II

----------


## retrofood

„Bóg się rodzi
moc truchleje...”
Owocnych refleksji nad faktem, 
że Bóg stał się człowiekiem
i odtąd zawsze jest z nami. 
Jest z nami, gdy się cieszymy i płaczemy, 
gdy pracujemy i odpoczywamy.
Jest nawet wtedy, gdy grzeszymy...

Życzę wszystkim pełnych pokoju i zdrowia świąt Bożego Narodzenia. Niech radosne chwile spędzone z rodzinami dadzą Wam satysfakcję i szczęście, a Dzieciątko Wam błogosławi!

----------


## trafyc

Wesołych Swiąt i szczęśliwego Nowego Roku, aby w roku 2010 zaswieciły następne choinki w nowowybudowanych domach....  :Lol:

----------


## JANINKI-AMORKI82

Wesołych Świąt, zdrowia, spokoju ducha, radości i miłości.

Janinki-Amorki82

----------


## andrzejka

*Niech magiczna moc wigilijnego wieczoru przyniesie Wam spokój i radość. 
Niech każda chwila świąt Bożego Narodzenia żyje własnym pięknem, a Nowy Rok obdaruje Was pomyślnością i szczęściem.
I niech spełniają się Wasze marzenia - te wyszeptane w biegu, zapisane w śniegu, i te złożone przy choince - niech spełnią się wszystkie… wszyściuteńkie......*

----------


## WERI

Wszystkim miłośnikom FM 
*Zdrowych ,spokojnych i radosnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia
spędzonych w rodzinnym gronie*
a sobie pozwolę życzyć abym przyszłe Świeta spedziła w moim własnym domku
myśłe że wielu z was marzy o tym samym więc wszystkim życzę spełnienia marzeń

----------


## iza_i_pawel

Wszystkim forumowiczom oraz zespołowi Muratora SKŁADAMY NAJSERDECZNIEJSZE ŻYCZENIA:

Ile Rydzyk ma moherów,
ilu w Sejmie jest frajerów,
Ile Kwachu dni się bawił,
i kolesi ułaskawił.
Ile Tusk naobiecywał,
ile Ziobro podsłuchiwał.
Ile mebli Saba zjadła,
ile Kalisz nosi sadła.
Ile Olek wódki chlał,
ile Łyżwa kobiet miał.
Ile lektur Roman skreślił,
ile myśmy z nimi przeszli,
Ile Tusk przez Lecha szlocha,
ile kobiet Łyżwa kochał.
Ile Lepper się opala,
ile Misztal w DISCO szalał.
Ile Długosz będzie siedział,
ile Rywin nie powiedział.
Ile wdzięku jest w Giertychu,
ile wanien złupił Zbychu.
Ile Władek miał nadziei,
że z Hausnerem sukces zdzieli…
tyle zdrowia pomyślności,
szczęścia, ciepła i radości.
Ile Lepper ma wyroków
tyle szczęścia w Nowym roku!
...i
- by Wam wszystko pasowało,
- by kłopotów było mało,
- byście zawsze byli zdrowi,
- by problemy były z głowy,
- by się wiodło znakomicie,
- by wesołe było życie!

a do tego:

- Zdrowia takiego jak najzdrowszy rydz w lesie,
prezentów ile słoń uniesie.
- Szczęścia większego niż Pałac Kultury,
przygód ciekawszych niż szkolne lektury.
- Życia dłuższego niż włoskie spaghetti,
snów kolorowych jak barwne konfetti.
- Słodyczy słodszej niż najsłodszy tort
A przede wszystkim *Wesołych Świąt!*

Pozdrawiamy Izabela i Paweł.

----------


## artmag



----------


## jokka



----------


## Ar2r

Zdrowia, szczęścia, humoru dobrego, a przedewszystkim stołu bogatego. Wielkiej choinki, karpia pysznego, a także prezentu wymarzonego.

----------


## coolibeer

> Najserdeczniejsze życzenia zdrowych, radosnych i rodzinnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia. 
> Niech Nowy Rok przyniesie Wam same cudowne chwile i dużo, dużo zdrowia.


Toż To Franio za Mikołaja robi  :big grin:  Dziękujemy i Pozdrawiamy

----------


## ponury63

*Niechaj te wyjątkowe, świąteczne dni będą dla Was wszystkich niecodzienne
i nie tylko tak, że inne od codzienności...*

Kolęda z wysokości

----------


## LukaEgon

*Wszystkiego najlepszego, zdrowych, pogodnych i rodzinnych świąt, dużo odpoczynku i miłej atmosfery, aby odpocząć trochę od codziennego zgiełku i pośpiechu

Wszystkim forumowym Koleżankom i Kolegom życzy Łukasz *

----------


## LeoAureus

*I ja chciałabym życzyć wszystkim Forumowiczom i ich rodzinom spokojnych i radosnych Świąt oraz dużo odpoczynku!*

----------


## Ya

Wszystkim, którzy tu zaglądają życzę wesołych i rodzinnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia
i wspaniałego Nowego Roku we własnych nowych domach

Ya

----------


## TIGER46

____________$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
___________$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
__________$$$$$$$$$$ 
_________$$$$$$$$$ 
________$$$$$$$$ 
_______$$$$$$$ 
______$$$$$$ 
______$$$$$ 
______$$$$ 
______$$$$ 
______$$$_____$ 
$______$$___$$ 
__$$$$$$$$$$$ 
___$$$$$$$$$ 
____$$$$$$$$$ 
___$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
__$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
__$$$$$$$$$$$____$ 
$_____$$$$ 
________$ 

Z okazji nadchodzących Świąt Bożego Narodzenia 
pragnę przesłać najserdeczniejsze życzenia. 
Niech nadchodzące Święta będą dla WAS niezapomnianym czasem 
spędzonym bez pośpiechu, trosk i zmartwień. 
Życzę, aby odbyły się w spokoju, radości wśród Rodziny, 
Przyjaciół oraz wszystkich Bliskich dla WAS osób. 
Wraz z nadchodzącym Nowym Rokiem życzę dużo zdrowia i szczęścia. 
Niech nie opuszcza WAS pomyślność i spełnią się te najskrytsze marzenia. 
na spokojne święta  :wink:

----------


## DarioAS



----------


## andulka



----------


## aka-jonek

_Radosnego świętowania! Hej kolęda, kolęda..._


aka z rodziną

----------


## misiakulka

*Wszystkim Forumom i Forumkom spełnienia marzeń i spotkania dobrych ludzi. Obyśmy zrozumieli co w życiu ważne i odetchneli z ulgą że jeszcze zdążymy...
i dzięki że można tu odnaleźć własne wieczorne stado*

----------


## piotr_rt8

to nieprawda że magia świąt wygasła 
te parę dni wyrwało mnie z wyścigu szczurów by móc odpocząć 
nacieszyć się rodziną  dzięki której mam silę machać łopatą w stronę betoniarki 
oby każdy z was doczekał się ciepłego własnego kąta w którym nie będzie teściowej 
życzę spełnienia marzeń i powodzenia  w życiu rodzinnym

----------


## g3rg

Dziękuje.

Dla wszystkich NAJLEPSZE ZYCZENIA !!!

----------


## michal_c

.... a teraz - Do Siego Roku!

----------


## Sloneczko

> oby każdy z was doczekał się ciepłego własnego kąta w którym nie będzie teściowej


A mój, mieszkający z nami na pięterku zięć (i córka rzecz jasna) oraz narzeczona mieszkającego z nami na pięterku syna, spotkali Mikołaja i potem Aniołka z prezentami dla nas - teściów. I co?
Nie każde życzenia powinny się sprawdzać   :big tongue:

----------


## boratom

Święta! Święta! I po świętach!
 - Nikt już o nich nie pamięta!

 ... Bo Sylwester już za pasem,
                  Bawmy ostro się w tym czasie. :smile: 
                             Wprawiamy się w sylwestrowy nastrój   :Lol:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

a ja mogę złożyć jedynie życzenia poświąteczne  :Roll:  W wigilię nie działał mi net  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  , a potem nie miałam czasu usiąść do kompa  :sad:

----------


## iwa_bercik

Kiedy Nowy Rok nadchodzi 
kieliszeczek nie zaszkodzi, 
kufel piwa to za mało, 
litr szampana by się zdało. 
Trzeba opić wszystkie troski 
by następny ROK był BOSKI!!! 
SZCZĘŚLIWEGO NOWEGO ROKU!!!

----------


## tosinek

*Wszystkim Dobry Duchom, co byśmy w następnym roku też mogli się wirtulalnie spotkać samych dobrych spełniających się marzeń życzzy
Tosinek z Rodzinką*

----------


## BeaWroc

Marzeń o które warto walczyć. 
Radości, którymi warto się dzielić, 
przyjaciół z którymi warto być 
i nadziei bez której nie da się żyć. 

Życzy Beata z rodzinka   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

*NIECH W NOWYM ROKU MOC BĘDZIE Z WAMI!!!*

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

*Oto kartka animowana ode mnie:*  :Wink2:  

http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview...n=3&pv=3111904

_Stary Rok odchodzi wielkimi krokami,
niech więc złe chwile zostaną za nami.
Niech Nowy Rok przyniesie dużo zdrowia,
radości a przede wszystkim morze miłości!_

----------


## bodzio_g

W Nowym Roku niech* DOM* będzie z Wami ...   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## aka-jonek

_Do Siego Roku!_

aka

----------


## martynka1

Wszystkiego najlepszego 
w każdym dniu Nowego 2010 Roku. 
Spelnienia wszystkich marzeń pomyślanych w Noc Sylwestrową
życzy Martynka1

----------


## iwomalinka

_Wszystkim Forumowiczom
życzy iwomalinka z rodzinką_

----------


## retrofood

Życzę Wam tego samego!

----------


## Mariolka!

Również życzę samych sukcesów w roku 2010! NIech wam przyniesie szczęście i zdrowie!! :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew100

_Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku_

----------


## J&M&W

Aby ten "czerwony" jak najmniej Wam przeszkadzał w realizacji marzeń  :smile:

----------


## Rena

Na szczęście i zdrowie
na ten Nowy Rok
aby się Wam rodziła kapusta i groch
ziemniaki jak pniaki
bób jak chodaki
a proso,
abyście nie chodzili boso.


o°
°o o°
__o°__
|HappY|
| New |
\\Year/
\\__/
__||__
>2010<

----------


## andulka



----------


## Olga__

*Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!*

----------


## anSi

Niech sie nam Wszystkim darzy w tym nadchodzacym okraglutkim 2010 Roku

----------


## Żelka

Wszystkim zycze wszystkiego dobrego! Szczesliwego nowego Roku!

----------


## Bad

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku i spełnienia marzeń budowlanych i nie tylko dla wszystkich Forumowiczów!

----------


## babajaga

> Wypijmy zatem, wypijmy do dna 
> Za pokręconą nić DNA



Podpinam się pod retro.
Samych dobrych dni Wam życzę !

----------


## ponury63

*Niech Wam gwiazdka pomyślności nigdy nieeeeee zagaśnie*

----------


## elutek

*wszystkim moim forumowym przyjaciołom
 życzę spełnienia marzeń w Nowym Roku!!! *

----------


## emilus18

W tym już prawie Nowym Roku dużo radości, miłości i przede wszystkim zdrowia i spełnienia najskrytszych marzeń  :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Sloneczko

*No to pomyślności dla Wszystkich w tym* *2010 Roku!!!*

----------


## Gosiek33



----------


## Marek-B

*A więc...

Szczęścia w życiu osobistym, sukcesów w pracy, domku z ogrodem i basenem, eleganckiej limuzyny, samych zwycięstw, spełnienia marzeń, miłych niespodzianek losu, grona prawdziwych przyjaciół, niewyczerpanych pokładów energii, uśmiechu na co dzień , drogi usłanej różami, satysfakcji z pracy, genialnych pomysłów, słodkiego, miłego życia, anielskiej cierpliwości przy czytaniu tych życzeń, świeżości spojrzenia, głównej wygranej na loterii, pozytywnej aury, pogody ducha, pomyślnych wiatrów, gorącej miłości , wygodnych butów, cudownych wakacji, szczęścia, punktualnych pociągów, świętego spokoju, jachtu, żadnych trosk, powodzenia u płci przeciwnej, wysokich lotów, rześkich poranków, pomyślności, trafnych decyzji, intuicji w interesach, prezentów od losu, dużego łóżka, pękatego portfela, szerokiej drogi, miłego szefa, jasności umysłu, niebanalnych wyzwań, miłych snów, pewności siebie, wielkiej fortuny, wielu uśmiechów, bogatego wujka, błyskotliwych ripost, romantycznych wieczorów, udanych łowów, pasjonującej pracy, szansy na sukces, dużo słodyczy, pozycji lidera, szampańskiej zabawy , mocnego dachu nad głowa, samych pozytywnych wibracji, pełni życia, wielu niezapomnianych chwil, dużo słońca , olimpijskiej kondycji, pomyślności, jak najmniej zmartwień, wyjścia z każdej sytuacji, uwielbienia u podwładnych, pasma sukcesów, niezmiennie zielonego światła, czystego nieba, stu lat życia, końskiego zdrowia, sławy, pokaźnego konta, manny z nieba, wysokich wygranych, ciągle nowych rekordów, wielu ciekawych znajomości, wygranych przetargów, sumiennych dłużników, taaaakiej ryby, najwyższego miejsca na podium, dobrego fryzjera, radosnych świat, serca jak dzwon, pewnej ręki, komfortowych warunków, przyjemnych doznań, wielu wzruszeń, mocnej głowy, otrzymania najwyższych odznaczeń, osiągnięcia wyznaczonych celów, pełnego sejfu, szczęścia w kartach, sprzyjającej pogody, dobrych zbiorów, kolorowych chwil, twórczego podejścia do pracy, połamania pióra, góry pieniędzy, mnóstwa prezentów, udanych*

----------


## alibabka



----------

